# My Fiat 500



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are some pics of my 1965 Fiat 500


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Very clean :doublesho


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic, and all looks original engine, etc!
Great job.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## riccis (Nov 24, 2009)

That is so cool!!!

Love it!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow ! that is amazing.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

:doublesho:argie::argie::argie: wow that's stunning. hope ya get to St. Andrew's am sure many of the owners clubs would love to have that on there stand. My cinq will be in with the Fiat Scotland/Fiat Forum cars.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

So thats where the new got it's shape, i didn't know there were one before it... 

cool little car there..


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

fantastic


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

A proper little half a bag. Love it. Love it.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that is gorgeous.:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed :doublesho


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice motor :thumb::thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks amazing. Nice to see another classic.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

few words on this,so clean,cool,smart,unusual as hell,love to get pics of this in the flesh,your very lucky:argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats fantastic, lovely little car!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

mint!


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

That is in amazing condition. Well done.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Jamie-O said:


> So thats where the new got it's shape, i didn't know there were one before it..


Did you seriously not know that.

:doublesho

:thumb:

Sorry, but that made me laugh.

Absolutely mint car though - stunning!! Great work!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely wee car! :argie:

Tremendous condition! :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

pringle_addict said:


> Did you seriously not know that.
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> ...


Nope.. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic looking 500. I just love it  (I own the new one myself)

C


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

now that is mint....


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

That looks factory fresh! real nice :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic! you must be very proud! :thumb:


----------



## vfr (Jan 12, 2010)

Now I'm guessing that a car of that age that looks that good has not just had a wash and polish during it's life. Any details on how it got to it's current condition? Restoration project/pictures?


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Jamie-O said:


> Nope.. :tumbleweed:


Sorry Bud - didn't mean that to sound bad (if it did). Just tickled me thats all


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, that is a tidy little motor:thumb:

Thanks for posting.


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

CliveP said:


> Fantastic, and all looks original engine, etc!
> Great job.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Thanks for your comments, yes the car is all original. All original panels and engine. I was very lucky to find a car in such great condition. All it needed was freshening up. :detailer:


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

richard33dees said:


> :doublesho:argie::argie::argie: wow that's stunning. hope ya get to St. Andrew's am sure many of the owners clubs would love to have that on there stand. My cinq will be in with the Fiat Scotland/Fiat Forum cars.


Thanks, yep hoping to be at St Andrews with the car, never been before so should be a good day out. Remember to come and say hi!:driver:


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> few words on this,so clean,cool,smart,unusual as hell,love to get pics of this in the flesh,your very lucky:argie::thumb::thumb:


Thanks for your comments. I will hopefully be at a few Scottish Classic Car shows with the car this summer so the car will be out and about.:driver:


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cyberdog said:


> Absolutely fantastic looking 500. I just love it  (I own the new one myself)
> 
> C


Thanks, i love the new 500's as well. I would really like to get a new one to use as my everyday car and use the classic 500 at the weekends!:car:


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

vfr said:


> Now I'm guessing that a car of that age that looks that good has not just had a wash and polish during it's life. Any details on how it got to it's current condition? Restoration project/pictures?


For about 10 or so years the car was kept in a garage and hardly used, so when i bought it there was minimal work required. I probably could have used the car as i bought it but i decided to give it a bit of a freshen up. The car was taken back to a bare shell and resprayed in the original fiat colour. No bodywork had to be replaced and the original engine was in fine working order so all needed just a little freshen up to look like new again. I replaced all the tyres on the car to the correct Pirelli Cinturato 125x12 tyres, which would have been on the car in the 60's. A lot of classic 500's run with the cheaper 135 tyre, which is fine but i wanted to make my car look the way it would have when it was built in the 60's. Overall it took 5 months to get the car looking as it is today. I am looking forward to getting out and driving it in the summer. :car::car:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Jamie-O said:


> So thats where the new got it's shape, i didn't know there were one before it...
> 
> cool little car there..


I love both the old and new AND both in that colour :argie: I believe F1 legend michael schumacher has an original, i think ferarri may have given it to him:thumb:


----------



## klassic kustoms (Oct 26, 2009)

scotgirl500 said:


> Thanks for your comments. I will hopefully be at a few Scottish Classic Car shows with the car this summer so the car will be out and about.:driver:


Aye the wee car turned out very well should get some attention at these classic car shows there does not seem to be many of them about!!!! Welcome to the world of classic cars:thumb::thumb: Another one out of the Klassic Kustoms stable


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks fantastic:thumb: One of my dream cars.


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

klassic kustoms said:


> Aye the wee car turned out very well should get some attention at these classic car shows there does not seem to be many of them about!!!! Welcome to the world of classic cars:thumb::thumb: Another one out of the Klassic Kustoms stable


Yes, i love how the car has turned out, it is gorgeous. Thanks for all your hard work and late nights working on my wee car, it has been very much appreciated. You can now have a weekend off hehehehe :lol::lol::wave::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent stuff :thumb:


----------



## charliestyr (Aug 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## schnitzer28 (May 6, 2010)

awesome working on classics!!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

A truely stunning example of one of the all time greats, I love the wee 500s and I'll keep an eye out for it at the classic shows this year.

Thanks for sharing the pix:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Sweet! Amazing condition, cool car :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

scotgirl500 said:


> Thanks, yep hoping to be at St Andrews with the car, never been before so should be a good day out. Remember to come and say hi!:driver:


Cool, can't wait to see this little gem in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

great !!!!!!!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great Mate! :thumb:


----------



## callum5098 (Oct 14, 2009)

thats looks awsome!


----------

